# Assassin's Creed: Unity



## Flash (Feb 23, 2014)

*fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1622205_623961934325790_727937451_n.jpg

First leak of another AC game, not sure whether it's real or fake. 
Let's wait for some days, lads!

Updated:
*cdn.inquisitr.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Assassins-Creed-5-Great-Fall-Leaked-Photos-Prove-Russia-Is-The-AC-5-Location-665x385.jpg

Assassin’s Creed 5: Great Fall is supposedly the name of the next sequel in the franchise. If the leaked photos are to believed, then a likely Assassin’s Creed 5 location might be Russia.
In a related report by _The Inquisitr_, it was rumored that the _AC 5_ location could be set in either feudal Japan or ancient Egypt. But then one of the main writers for the series revealed the hints mentioned in _AC 4_ were all false leads intended to mess with gamers’ heads. Regardless of all the rumors, Ubisoft executives did recently give us hints that an Assassin’s Creed 5 2014 release date will be announced soon.


----------



## snap (Feb 23, 2014)

Is this about the Russian assassin?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes! Another AC. I'm optimistic.


----------



## seamon (Feb 23, 2014)

Read somewhere that it may be a continuation of Connor's Story. Just like Revelations was a revelation of Ezio and Altair's later days, AC: Great Fall may be based upon the fall of Connor.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> Read somewhere that it may be a continuation of Connor's Story. Just like Revelations was a revelation of Ezio and Altair's later days, AC: Great Fall may be based upon the fall of Connor.



I hope you are wrong .


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2014)

iittopper said:


> I hope you are wrong .



I too hope he is wrong, Connor's story was the shittiest of all ACs


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 24, 2014)

yep ac 3 was a very bad game i had high hope since it was a number release


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh darn it. Just finish the damn series already instead of putting it in a mill cycle.


----------



## Flash (Feb 24, 2014)

I doubt, whether this "Great fall" will be like AC:Revelations linking Edward/Haytham/Connor. 
We still don't know how Haytham fell on the Templar side.

- - - Updated - - -

Updated the first post..


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2014)

Russia? Of all the places, damn it, there's feudal Japan, China, Egypt as someone said, even India had a rich culture, in ancient world cultures bloomed in a select few places, they had showed Jerusalem, Italy is also covered, that means the European theater is covered, now jump to another place with a rich ancient heritage. And if they are showing Russia hope they go back more than a few centuries, it was more fun to play Assassin in 15th century that to play it during the American Revolution. I sincerely hope we will not be playing Assassins in 19/20th century, modernization kills the fun.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 24, 2014)

tkin said:


> Russia? Of all the places, damn it, there's feudal Japan, China, Egypt as someone said, even India had a rich culture, in ancient world cultures bloomed in a select few places, they had showed Jerusalem, Italy is also covered, that means the European theater is covered, now jump to another place with a rich ancient heritage. And if they are showing Russia hope they go back more than a few centuries, it was more fun to play Assassin in 15th century that to play it during the American Revolution. I sincerely hope we will not be playing Assassins in 19/20th century, modernization kills the fun.



Well you are right but I do not want myself ending my play and telling my children stories that I won a battle against Akbar or Shivaji Maharaj or Maharana Pratap  .


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Well you are right but I do not want myself ending my play and telling my children stories that I won a battle against Akbar or Shivaji Maharaj or Maharana Pratap  .


Why against? why not for?


----------



## Flash (Feb 24, 2014)

There's already AC:Brahman taking place in India..


----------



## $hadow (Feb 24, 2014)

tkin said:


> Why against? why not for?


I don't know may be coz of the reason that I grew up listening to their stories and games many a times spoils the image of a certain character and I do not want any of these images to be spoiled by anyone.


----------



## Flash (Feb 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2v35TFJVb3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (Mar 20, 2014)

Leaked Images Reveal One Of This Fall's Two Assassin's Creed Games


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 20, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/g9BPlJV.jpg


----------



## sutta_boy (Mar 20, 2014)

They should end the series with a bang, I say why not end it with the the character who made the series so popular, EZIO, yeah people will think that bringing Ezio back would not be good because he is dead, but cant we have one last adventure with him in China, Remember he had some connections to china in his old days. 

Connor was not a good character ( infact the worst ), Edward was good but not of the level of Altair and Ezio.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 20, 2014)

assassins creed unity: we play as a guy called arnio or something like that, and are in late 1700's when the french revolution (set in france) is going on...pics are leaked too..


----------



## snap (Mar 20, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> assassins creed unity: we play as a guy called arnio or something like that, and are in late 1700's when the french revolution (set in france) is going on...pics are leaked too..



look up


----------



## Flash (Mar 21, 2014)

If AC:Unity is about french revolution, maybe Ezio will somehow make an appearance (as AC2 was set in Italy).


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh... another AC game....yet another AC game


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 21, 2014)

snap said:


> look up


lol didnt open


Flash said:


> If AC:Unity is about french revolution, maybe Ezio will somehow make an appearance (as AC2 was set in Italy).


but ezio is long dead..he cant be alive in 1790's


Piyush said:


> Oh... another AC game....yet another AC game


yes, ac is being like cod


----------



## Flash (Mar 21, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> but ezio is long dead..he cant be alive in 1790's


If Altair can be connected to Ezio in AC:R, then surely Ezio can be connected to some other Assassin..


----------



## sutta_boy (Mar 21, 2014)

Assassins creed Unity sneak peak Official

It is set in France ( French revolution ), Rename the thread to Assassins creed Unity.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Mar 22, 2014)

So this is gonna be the first true current-gen AC game free from the shackles of the last-gen. Bring it on ubi but please for the love of god don't forget to optimize it for PC this time.


----------



## Flash (Mar 22, 2014)

sutta_boy said:


> Assassins creed Unity sneak peak Official
> 
> It is set in France ( French revolution ), Rename the thread to Assassins creed Unity.




There's going to be 2 AC games, this year as per kotaku/neogaf forums. One is Unity, and other should be Great fall i guess..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2014)

Any idea about when this series is going to end ??


----------



## Flash (Mar 22, 2014)

Until the Assassins collect all pieces of Eden.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2014)

Flash said:


> Until the Assassins collect all pieces of Eden.



How many pieces are left then ??


----------



## $hadow (Mar 22, 2014)

gameranand said:


> How many pieces are left then ??


This has to be decided by the game director


----------



## Flash (Mar 22, 2014)

gameranand said:


> How many pieces are left then ??


It lists more. 
Pieces of Eden - The Assassin's Creed Wiki - Assassin's Creed, Assassin's Creed II, Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, Assassin's Creed: Revelations, walkthroughs and more!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 22, 2014)

Confirmed.

Getting the Assassin's Creed feel and I love it. 

Mods, rename the title. It's AC: Unity now.


----------



## snap (Mar 22, 2014)

just rename it to AC 2014 cause two games are releasing this year one for current gen and the other for previous gen


----------



## sutta_boy (Mar 22, 2014)

Is the above info correct or just rumors?, That means both the games will have different story line?( are both coming for pc? ), Ubisoft are milking this series way too much, The actual story and the feel of the game ended at Ezio from my side.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 22, 2014)

^I am guessing one of the games follows piracy like in ACIV and the other, this Unity, will follow old-school Assassin's Creed.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 22, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Any idea about when this series is going to end ??


even after the apple bullsh!t, they will still find a way to "milk" the series, y u do dis ubi?


----------



## Flash (Mar 22, 2014)

^ Compared to Tomb raider series, Assassin's creed series is no more. 

Btw,
What We Learned (And Didn't) From The New Assassin's Creed Trailer - GameSpot


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> even after the apple bullsh!t, they will still find a way to "milk" the series, y u do dis ubi?


Moar muney?


----------



## snap (Mar 28, 2014)

Rumor: Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag Direct Sequel In Development For Xbox 360, PS3 - News - www.GameInformer.com :\


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 28, 2014)

Flash said:


> Btw,
> What We Learned (And Didn't) From The New Assassin's Creed Trailer - GameSpot



I... uhh.... umm...

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> Rumor: Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag Direct Sequel In Development For Xbox 360, PS3 - News - www.GameInformer.com :\



No PC?! I'm an AC nut. I need dis.


----------



## Flash (Mar 28, 2014)

Report: 2014's other Assassin's Creed game will let you play as a Templar - GameSpot

WTH!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2014)

Flash said:


> Report: 2014's other Assassin's Creed game will let you play as a Templar - GameSpot
> 
> WTH!!



Wow now this is called dragging a series.


----------



## snap (Mar 29, 2014)

Ubisoft will continue to support 'old gen' consoles for years to come | News | Edge Online is a new thread like 'Gaming industry news' good idea to post news like this?


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Wow now this is called dragging a series.



Templar's Greed.


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2014)

Ubisoft Puts Assassin’s Creed to Rest After Unity?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2014)

Flash said:


> Ubisoft Puts Assassin’s Creed to Rest After Unity?



I hope they put it to rest. Good Riddance.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 4, 2014)

^No. I need moar.

- - - Updated - - -

Mothercluck.

*cdn.dualshockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/1396603542-ac-unity.jpg

Since it's next-gen only, I have hope.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2014)

Not a great news for creed fans.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Not a great news for creed fans.



You know I really liked how Bioshock series ended. It ended like a legend, all the games in that series are must play. Now look at POP series, AC series, etc. Once they were legend but now after spamming so many games year by year, series has lost its charm. I want new IPs not the same old same old, old wine in new bottle.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 4, 2014)

^ another imp. example for flogging a dead horse is the COD franchise.

Shiva


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> You know I really liked how Bioshock series ended. It ended like a legend, all the games in that series are must play. Now look at POP series, AC series, etc. Once they were legend but now after spamming so many games year by year, series has lost its charm. I want new IPs not the same old same old, old wine in new bottle.


What we are talking are the two sides of a coin. 
On one end you got a absolutely valid point but what I also have to say that AC 4 has given a rebirth to the title.  
But the peak will still be the 2, brotherhood and revelation that is Ezio part.
But still for a fan it is a bad news. I spend hours playing the game again and again. But the recent far cry part has made the game suck.  And for the first time I felt that they are now trying to stretch it out too much.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> ^ another imp. example for flogging a dead horse is the COD franchise.
> 
> Shiva



Examples for this are dime a dozen. I just pointed out a good example who didn't go that way even when it had the potential. Bioshock was a Milestone, Bioshock 2 extended that, Infinite completely created a new universe to play with. Still they shut down the IP, none of the game was a failure and yet it closed. Thats the way a good series should go, like a legend, not when there is no option other than shutting down the IP like POP and many others.


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^No. I need moar.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


He seems to be very young.


----------



## tkin (Apr 5, 2014)

If the story isn't as good as AC1/2, this will be AC5 Great Fail, I've had enough of pirating, bring back the middle ages.


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2014)

Lets not forget the Tomb raider series. It started in 1986, and still kicking. 
A good or mediocre story + a good number of fanbase + a good producer who believes on ROI is what they game devs need, to build a gaming franchise.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2014)

Flash said:


> Lets not forget the Tomb raider series. It started in 1986, and still kicking.
> A good or mediocre story + a good number of fanbase + a good producer who believes on ROI is what they game devs need, to build a gaming franchise.



Well the series was nearly dead. The New Tomb Raider 2013 basically revived the series.


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2014)

â€˜Assassinâ€™s Creed: Unityâ€™ might be adding new parkour abilities to the franchise - National Console Game | Examiner.com


----------



## logout20 (Apr 8, 2014)

tkin said:


> Russia? Of all the places, damn it, there's feudal Japan, China, Egypt as someone said, even India had a rich culture, in ancient world cultures bloomed in a select few places, they had showed Jerusalem, Italy is also covered, that means the European theater is covered, now jump to another place with a rich ancient heritage. And if they are showing Russia hope they go back more than a few centuries, it was more fun to play Assassin in 15th century that to play it during the American Revolution. I sincerely hope we will not be playing Assassins in 19/20th century, *modernization kills the fun*.



+1111 to that.

also ac3 isn't a bad game.i'm playing it with latest patches and all dlc available.getting 30-35 fps at low settings on a low end hardware..combat system is better than previous games.

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> There's already AC:Brahman taking place in India..



IMGDWL


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2014)

Flash said:


> â€˜Assassinâ€™s Creed: Unityâ€™ might be adding new parkour abilities to the franchise - National Console Game | Examiner.com



So now its POP + AC. Great.


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2014)

WOW...
AC5 is f****ing awesome, especially the co-op mode. 

Brotherhood is returned in AC5,i guess!!

- - - Updated - - -

Mods, please rename the thread title to [h=2]Assassin's Creed: Unity[/h]


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 11, 2014)

Assassin's Creed Unity FTW!! Was not impressed by the co op gameplay but at the end of the singleplayer gameplay trailer, Co op has sparked the interest. If Ubisoft does not f*** it up like Watch Dogs, this will be the best AC game.


----------



## snap (Jul 15, 2014)

Thread title needs change


----------



## Flash (Jul 15, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] or [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] or [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] -  please rename the thread title to *Assassin's Creed: Unity*


----------



## iittopper (Jul 15, 2014)

Coop will be awesome . Cant wait for this game .


----------



## Flash (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks mods. 

*Phantom blade* in AC:Unity is just awesome.
For those, who are not aware...

*ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/74ac674cjw1ehdgfl463vj20lo0em0v6.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Jul 15, 2014)

This is absolutely awesome.


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2014)

Assassin’s Creed Unity teams up with famed musician and Master of Horror Rob Zombie to depict the chaotic and brutal events behind the French Revolution. Illustrated by The Walking Dead co-creator, Tony Moore, this animated short brings to life the gory details, bloody battles, and terrifying events of the revolution. 

*NOT FOR KIDS!!

*


Spoiler



*YOU'VE BEEN WARNED!!*



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]TEjcVvxjZIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Jul 29, 2014)

*Parkour Team Invades Paris to Recreate 'Assassin's Creed Unity'*



[YOUTUBE]S8b1zWOgOKA[/YOUTUBE]

The stunts are amazing. Hope, the rumored AC movie will grasp all the subtleties and make the grand movie.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 29, 2014)

^Really awesome. And the stunts are so real.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 29, 2014)

Flash said:


> Assassin’s Creed Unity teams up with famed musician and Master of Horror Rob Zombie to depict the chaotic and brutal events behind the French Revolution. Illustrated by The Walking Dead co-creator, Tony Moore, this animated short brings to life the gory details, bloody battles, and terrifying events of the revolution.
> 
> *NOT FOR KIDS!!
> 
> ...



Thankfully, the game looks like it has matured and not afraid to show gore. I hope the game has this level of goriness. Let's face it, war isn't pretty.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MvLYFWehEyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Aug 3, 2014)

history will become very interesting subject after this game release. Best AC game to come in years.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 3, 2014)

European AC setting >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> American AC setting


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ihrSggdZVI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Aug 12, 2014)

new Microsoft Gamescom trailer

[YOUTUBE]tR0uggS9iCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2014)

HOLY MOTHER OF PARKOUR!!

Except Arno's face, everything is awesome.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Aug 29, 2014)

Assassin's Creed: Unity delayed, now planned for mid-November


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 15, 2014)

The details in the folds of Assassin's Creed: Unity


----------



## vito scalleta (Oct 23, 2014)

Rumoured system requirements for assassins creed unity

This is just insane  !!!!! 
hope its just a rumour..


----------



## bikramjitkar (Oct 23, 2014)

hmmm...all these trailers make me want to play this game. But the only AC game I have played is the first one and quickly got bored of it and quit. I know that there is some connection in the storyline between all the games but is it possible to enjoy any of the newer games without playing the older ones. If so, where do I start?


----------



## seamon (Oct 23, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> hmmm...all these trailers make me want to play this game. But the only AC game I have played is the first one and quickly got bored of it and quit. I know that there is some connection in the storyline between all the games but is it possible to enjoy any of the newer games without playing the older ones. If so, where do I start?



Start with Black Flag.........You'll love it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 23, 2014)

Assassin's Creed Unity PC System Requirements Leaked - GTX 680 Listed as Minimum GPU, GTX 780 as Recommended


----------



## snap (Oct 23, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> hmmm...all these trailers make me want to play this game. But the only AC game I have played is the first one and quickly got bored of it and quit. I know that there is some connection in the storyline between all the games but is it possible to enjoy any of the newer games without playing the older ones. If so, where do I start?



Play AC2 and AC4


----------



## seamon (Oct 23, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Assassin's Creed Unity PC System Requirements Leaked - GTX 680 Listed as Minimum GPU, GTX 780 as Recommended



GTX 680 is probably for 60 FPS min settings.


----------



## tkin (Oct 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> GTX 680 is probably for 60 FPS min settings.


So I'm safe with my 280X? Money well spent


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> GTX 680 is probably for 60 FPS *min settings*.



which is insane.


----------



## Flash (Oct 24, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> hmmm...all these trailers make me want to play this game. But the only AC game I have played is the first one and quickly got bored of it and quit. I know that there is some connection in the storyline between all the games but is it possible to enjoy any of the newer games without playing the older ones. If so, where do I start?


AC1-AC2-ACB-ACR are connected.
AC3 and AC4 are in different league alltogether.


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2014)

Assassin?s Creed Unity PC Specs - UbiBlog - Ubisoft®


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2014)

PC gamers are screwed!


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 25, 2014)

if they screw this up at launch with that next-gen mad graphics requirement, and bring in another badly optimized game for PC, Ubisoft...must prepare for a loooot of heat. We remember watch dogs.


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> if they screw this up at launch with that next-gen mad graphics requirement, and bring in another badly optimized game for PC, Ubisoft...must prepare for a loooot of heat. We remember watch dogs.


*Minimum:*



RAM =  6 GB
Video Card =  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 or AMD Radeon HD 7970 (2 GB VRAM)
Processor =  Intel Core i5-2500K @ 3.3 GHz or AMD FX-8350 @ 4.0 GHz or AMD Phenom II x4 940 @ 3.0 GHz

These specs are maddening. .


----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## $hadow (Nov 1, 2014)

Flash said:


> *Minimum:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like they want us to keep upgrading every year to play games on high settings.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 1, 2014)

View attachment 14928
^^ This


----------



## $hadow (Nov 2, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> View attachment 14928
> ^^ This



Nice one.


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2014)

Assassin's Creed Unity: Exclusive Gameplay - IGN


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 10, 2014)

Is the release date November 14, 2014 confirmed? Looking forward to preorder but cant risk delay.
I wont be able to play this game (or any, for that matter) in 2015. Joining IMA.


----------



## Flash (Nov 10, 2014)

^ Isnt it tomorrow?
'Assassin's Creed Unity' and 'Rogue' plots revealed, release date set for Nov. 11 | Christian News on Christian Today


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 10, 2014)

Game already leaked to torrent


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 11, 2014)

Did u guys see the MelonieMac video on AC:Unity? If not check it out at *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Map1cOqPCEY&list=UUQMEms3zgX-dmS2mttSJEYw and *www.youtube.com/watch?v=y66l_wkxXyA

The multiplayer looks fun


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## anirbandd (Nov 13, 2014)

wow. thats some major glitches...


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 13, 2014)

Everyone saying Assassin Creed Unity is worst game ever made in series..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 13, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Everyone saying Assassin Creed Unity is worst game ever made in series..


Dude lets hope it does not turn out to be worst rather a sequel to AC-4


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2014)

alienempire said:


>


Assassin's Creed: Funity. 

When AC1 was came, it was so polished. Now the quality gets degraded.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2014)

Pre Ordered the game but then cancelled the order after reading the graphic issues with game. Will wait for some time till these glitches get fixed


----------



## Flash (Nov 14, 2014)

> Assassin's Creed Unity recently received a patch to fix issues with purchases of real its world in-game currency, Helix Credits, and is about to receive a slew of updates with Patch Two.“Our team has been working non-stop to get the patch ready, and today we can tell you that we are currently wrapping up this update,” the update reads. “We will be deploying it as soon as possible.”
> 
> Patch 2 will address armo falling through the ground, crashing when joining a co-op session, armo getting caught inside of hay carts and a delay in reaching the main menu screen at game start.
> 
> The PC version of Patch Two will include a number of additional fixes, including graphical problems. This includes flickering issues with nVidia SLI and AMD CrossFire configurations, improved performance in cinematic mode on low HW configurations and more. PC players are currently experiencing a wide range of problems, such as poor frame rate, crashing, clipping, mouse lag on menus, freezing, poor rendering, and a lack of graphics options.



Assassin's Creed Unity Gets Monetization Fixes Ahead of Patch Two - IGN


----------



## seamon (Nov 15, 2014)

OMG the game munches up system resources like anything.

CPU usage=90%(core i7 3632QM)
GPU Usage=95% both(GT 650m SLI OC)


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 15, 2014)

^is the game playable on your system?Are u experiencing any noticeable frame drops during cutscenes or while moving through the crowded streets of the game?And how much vram does your gpu have?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> OMG the game munches up system resources like anything.
> 
> CPU usage=90%(core i7 3632QM)
> GPU Usage=95% both(GT 650m SLI OC)



tried the game yet? And yeah nearly all the requirements are 90%+


----------



## seamon (Nov 15, 2014)

$hadow said:


> tried the game yet? And yeah nearly all the requirements are 90%+



see screenshot thread.

- - - Updated - - -



quicky008 said:


> ^is the game playable on your system?Are u experiencing any noticeable frame drops during cutscenes or while moving through the crowded streets of the game?And how much vram does your gpu have?



FPS always stays constant at 35 during gameplay. no drops whatsoever.

However, during cutscenes, FPS drops as low as 15. They are still watchable.

- - - Updated - - -

2 GB per card.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 15, 2014)

^ok,have you encountered any other bugs like the protagonist falling through the ground or getting caught inside of hay carts etc?Have you installed the latest v1.2.0 update?


----------



## seamon (Nov 15, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> ^ok,have you encountered any other bugs like the protagonist falling through the ground or getting caught inside of hay carts etc?Have you installed the latest v1.2.0 update?



nope to both. Completed ~8%


----------



## Flash (Dec 4, 2014)

AC:U is getting blasted by all. 
Here's the review from IBT. 



*Gameplay: 5/10* – Attempts to improve mechanics stymied but lack of polish.
*Graphics: 6/10* – Gorgeous visuals and art direction undermined by poorly optimised engine.
*Writing: 6/10* – Functional storyline that drives the game forward, but doesn't add much to the series mythos.
*Sound: 7/10* – As good as it should be from a big developer but nothing spectacular stands out.
*Replay value: 6/10* – There's plenty to do if you can stomach doing the same old thing all over again.
*Overall: 6/10* – Assassin's Creed Unity attempted to improve some core problems with the franchise, but in the rush to meet the Christmas deadline, those efforts have fallen short.
Assassin's Creed Unity review: Ubisoft's failed revolution


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 4, 2014)

^IBT? LOL. But what I'm hearing is that, apart from the bugs, the game is a solid 8/10.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 4, 2014)

Every big review site has slammed Ubisoft for number of issues in the game.


----------



## Flash (Aug 21, 2017)

Recently started playing this. 
Too much input lag.


----------

